# Moving to Italy



## PAULFRO (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, my name is Paul and i would like to retire in southern Italy, I would like to talk to someone who already lives there and can help me, "health insurance, where to live, etc



Thank you very much
Paul


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

PAULFRO said:


> Hi, my name is Paul and i would like to retire in southern Italy, I would like to talk to someone who already lives there and can help me, "health insurance, where to live, etc
> hi poul we retired to abruzzo 16 years ago best thing we ever did we have a storry to tell but it was worth it
> the hospitals are wonderfull food fantastic weather to all in a happy place to retire to
> we can help you with all sorts of things as we have first hand knowalage dont be frightened to ask
> ...


 oops posed in the wrong place but pehaps you can see it


----------



## PAULFRO (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you so much, I am going to visit for 3 weeks in October and will keep in contact



Paul G


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

PAULFRO said:


> Thank you so much, I am going to visit for 3 weeks in October and will keep in contact
> 
> 
> 
> Paul G


we are here if you need any advise


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

PAULFRO said:


> Thank you so much, I am going to visit for 3 weeks in October and will keep in contact
> 
> 
> 
> Paul G


Hi Paul,

I am in Sicily, can't get much further south than that. If I can be of any help let me know.

Kenzo


----------

